# debenham's job interview!



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

eeekkk just had a phone interview and got through...now ive got the real interview on wednesday! eeekkk i normally love interviews...but its with other people...so now im nervous!! i currently work at topshop...and im fed up with all the bitchyness lol. 
anyone work at debenhams? any tips? the interview is going to last...2 hours! :O


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

wow well done!
i hate those phone interviews i think there horrid! not a good way of getting an idea about someone!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah i know!!! she accidently hung up on me aswel LOL i feel sick cz im nervous...i said i was flexible to work anytime...and then she was like...hmm but you are in uni ...so you arent....i was like...ermmmmm errrr....


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

hahaha is this a summer job?
i cant find one! i want to work for sainsbrys over summer


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

you work in Topshop? I always wanted to work there! Went for an interview and answered the question 'why do you want to work for us?' with 'I am really interested in the staff discount... how much is it again?' Didn't get the job!

The best thing to do is to draw on your experience working at Topshop - you obviously have that retail experience, as well as customer care, cashier stuff, team work and working alone. You will be fine 

If I am particularly nervous I try to forget about the upcoming event. I just focus on the next thing that I have to do and then when the even the event happens I am perfectly fine  Remember that the other candidates will be nervous as well and you are ALL in the same boat. Plus, you must be doing something right to get through to the next round of interviews.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

2 hours! blimey - that's a long interview! Wish I could give you some adivce but I've been working with my DH for the past 24 years I can't remember when I last had an interview.
Best of luck anyway


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no its a forever one lol...job are hard to come by nowadays! good luck in getting one! i cant live without a job! ive had a job since i was 15!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Well done Foxxy!

Not worked at debenybums  but have done my fair bit in retail in between my travelling and working abroad.

I worked at Kookai, Harvey Nichols, Morgan and Gieves & Hawkes....I loved it as they were all just "fill in " jobs until I went back abroad.

I did do a City & Guilds n Retai Management whilst i was at Kookai, just because itwas offered free to me by the company.

It was the best thing I did in retail as it secured me all my other sales assistant jobs! Then as I got older, it helped me in sales in different areas.

If you get the job, do the Retail course...u do it in work time if they offer the scheme, and it's just one more string to your bow. xx 

Good Luck! xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

WittyKitty said:


> you work in Topshop? I always wanted to work there! Went for an interview and answered the question 'why do you want to work for us?' with 'I am really interested in the staff discount... how much is it again?' Didn't get the job!
> 
> The best thing to do is to draw on your experience working at Topshop - you obviously have that retail experience, as well as customer care, cashier stuff, team work and working alone. You will be fine
> 
> ...


hahahaaaaaaa thats hilarious! Zara was the best place i EVER worked i was there for 2 years  topshop was my dream job....but the discount is 25% but you have to put it on a card...so i owe like 350 pounds  lol but every season you get 75% off 5 items  
seriously though its not great....theres like a divide...and as soon as i got there people were trying to get me on their side....the 2 managers hate each other and its pretty rough...and you have to look good like ALL the time....i got told off for not wearing makeup once LOL. and they made us paint manquins once. not impressed.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

mollyismyworld said:


> Well done Foxxy!
> 
> Not worked at debenybums  but have done my fair bit in retail in between my travelling and working abroad.
> 
> ...


harvey nichols!!! :O lucky you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

well done for getting through!! You get a good discount!!! thAT IS WHAT MATTERS!!! lol'S :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> hahahaaaaaaa thats hilarious! Zara was the best place i EVER worked i was there for 2 years  topshop was my dream job....but the discount is 25% but you have to put it on a card...so i owe like 350 pounds  lol but every season you get 75% off 5 items
> seriously though its not great....theres like a divide...and as soon as i got there people were trying to get me on their side....the 2 managers hate each other and its pretty rough...and you have to look good like ALL the time....i got told off for not wearing makeup once LOL. and they made us paint manquins once. not impressed.


I love Zara! Gorgeous clothes in that shop!

I have to admit the girls do look a lil 'bitchy' in Topshop and it is a shame that they are so obsessed with their staff looking 'just so'


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I went for a debenhams interview, and the jobs are easy to get imo, but I got a job of M&S at the same time so I went to work for them! Good Luck! I'm crap at interviews and still got a job offer, so you will defo be able to get one!

I always try for Top Shop but they never seem to have any jobs!

Char
xxx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> harvey nichols!!! :O lucky you!!!!!!!!!


It was when it opened in Leeds...I worked in the Moschino dept....we met loads of very rich and famous people....I tied a tie on KD Lang...she was lovley...we got 40% off in HN...but I mostly used mine on cosmetics and perfume...I still bought my clothes from Kookai and Morgan as the staff still gave me a sneaky discount!!

BTW...Kookai give great staff perks... I think it was £500 free clothes each season, then £300 with 75% off...and everything else u bought was 50% off....I had new clothes every week as u were expected to wear Kookai to work. I loved it there. xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah my friend works for kookai! she said its boring, but the clothes are cheap 
and im my experience with topshop...they are very look obsessed...someone came in with a cv and they worked at mcdonalds...they didnt like that...lol. i would love to work at harvey nichols...or selfridges!!!  but i really could have worked in zara for the rest of my life. it was amazing..the people, the clothes everything! im the morning we would sometimes play hide and seek LOL it was amazing!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> yeah my friend works for kookai! she said its boring, but the clothes are cheap
> and im my experience with topshop...they are very look obsessed...someone came in with a cv and they worked at mcdonalds...they didnt like that...lol. i would love to work at harvey nichols...or selfridges!!!  but i really could have worked in zara for the rest of my life. it was amazing..the people, the clothes everything! im the morning we would sometimes play hide and seek LOL it was amazing!


If u don't like self obsessed, u definitely won't like working in Harvey Nicks...it's the worst place in the world for vanity and reknowned for hiring the most beautiful.

It ain't all that girlfriend!!!! x haha xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

hahaaaaahaa well...i am fairly vain....but when you look this good.....


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

when they ask at the end 
"do you have any questions for us"

if you don't, say:

"no you've answered them all already thanks"

I NEVER have questions, you either learn it but looking at the website, in the job descript or on the job as far as i'm concerned.

just remember you've got tons of experience, it's all down to them liking your personality and points of view. 

reckon you should be alright  good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

I remember my first job 'interview', 30 minutes stuck inside the office of a kennels... 

The scary part was too many questions.

I got the job however I came out like a quivering wreck. :eek6:


----------



## hamburg113 (May 6, 2011)

Hi

This topic help me a lot in developing my project. I will contribute more when I finished it.

If you want to get more materials that related to this topic, you can visit: Job interview tips

Best regards.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> I remember my first job 'interview', 30 minutes stuck inside the office of a kennels...
> 
> The scary part was too many questions.
> 
> I got the job however I came out like a quivering wreck. :eek6:


Hehe i hate interviews...Had a few in my time from retail when i was a teenager, Engineering pprenticeship interviews for my first proper job, and now post redundancy interviews in engineering...

Experiance related/technical interviews i love! "how would you deal with xxxxx problem" etc... behavioural interviews i HATE with a vengance "can you give an example of working in a team" "can you tell us about a time when you have had to deal with a difficult colleague" "can you explain how, in the past, you have changed someones mind"

Its all aload of pap. Although not as bad as the interview i had with BAA where we had to do a team work activity, a role play and a presentation all before an intense interview!!!

Im sure you will be fine in deb's foxxy  just be confident and im sure they will love you


----------

